# Thermacell



## Mattuk

Do any of you boy's use a thermacell and if so what are your thoughts on them?


----------



## Helmet_S

I have a thermacell that I bought to keep the bugs away from my daughter who is 1 year old but at the time was only a few months old. It worked great and kept them away from me and my wife while we were next to her. I used it on a camping trip and various BBQ outings with friends/family. It did go through a few of those little repellant tabs but I didn't use it all that often so I think it was more due to them drying out sitting there not in use. I am still on the same fill of fuel.

The fumes aren't really strong smelling but everynow and then you will catch a wiff of the burnt fuel/repelleant. I don't think it would be enough to scare away most animals especially if they are used to smelling houses, cars, and such.

I would recomment one.


----------



## El Gato Loco

I've got one and I think it works well. I am not normally a fan of any product that requires any type of "refill" and thermacell does use a proprietary butane cartridge and repellent piece that you have to buy separately but so far I am happy with mine.


----------



## ebbs

I swear by mine, Mattuk. For early season bow hunting it's been a lifesaver. ZERO troubles with odor and alarming animals. Love it.


----------



## On a call

They work !

Use them durring turkey season when the Q's are at their worst here. I used mine up in Alaska last sept while moose hunting...I think that is thier state bird...they would be sooooo bad, light it up and they are gone ! There is a light order but it is ok...I just wonder about animals smelling it though ???

Buy the holster too ! it makes it easy to have on youl

I often would light it up and after a bit turn it off...when the bugs get bad again I lighter back up.

Best thing since....well....Off with out the mess


----------



## showmeyote

Love em ,you gota get one!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## On a call

they are rebuildable....just ask Knaper !


----------



## knapper

I loved the thing, it really keep the bugs away and even though you need to refill the pads and cartriges every once in a while I planned ahead and had lots of them. We normally use the coils and keep the bugs away with that, they need to cover the area around you with several and can be a mess. I have a new one to put on the boat this summer, yes we get bugs when we are at anchor in the summer time.


----------



## knapper

The refill packs may seem expensive but, when the bugs are a buzzen they seem cheap.


----------



## ReidRH

Love mine!! the Holster is worth the money too! Use mine a lot during bow season, turkey season and fishing at night!


----------



## mjllag

They work great - If you sit in one spot. If your move around a lot, they are not as effective.


----------



## Mattuk

Thanks to all of you for your replies looks like I'll be ordering one!


----------



## 4everbowhunt

I have two of them and when hunting spring black bears over bait the mosquitoes and black flies are really bad here in N.B. and the thermacell is fantastic.It is always in my backpack ready for use.


----------



## On a call

Mattuk said:


> Thanks to all of you for your replies looks like I'll be ordering one!


Do they sell them over on that side of the pond ? If not order extra loads and cartiages.


----------



## Mattuk

Yes amazon sell them.


----------



## On a call

How much are they getting for them....???


----------



## On a call

for a while if you baught one you got a free holster...you might look into that too .


----------



## ebbs

On a call said:


> for a while if you baught one you got a free holster...you might look into that too .


Here's the Cabelas link with the holster:

Thermacell at Cabelas

It didn't look like Amazon had any of the combos.


----------



## hassell

Funny you would use a fuel product that produces carbon dioxide that Attracts bugs and the repellent produces an odor that makes them go the other way or out of range??? Hmmm!!!


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> How much are they getting for them....???


Amazon are selling them for £65 for the thermacell, holster and a refill pack.


----------

